# [343] Page 16 ~ Amaretti



## Amaretti (Feb 25, 2007)

Heeere's Johnny!



Direct Linkage.

I might do pages 4-5 if I have time and/or motivation. So many ninja arses in one panel is a pain to colour...


----------



## Crystal Renee (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, I love it! Great job


----------



## Saosin (Feb 25, 2007)

Goddam you're awesome.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the details on the background,nice job


----------



## Kon (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow.  Your awesome.. 

I wish I could color/shade like you.. 

I can't shade at all  hence the base colors in my sig


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, I think it's official that you and and DD are the absolu8te best manga colorers on these forums. Shit, probably even the world.

Absolutely fuckin beautiful man. Perfect in every single way and detail.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 25, 2007)

haha noiyse! love it 8)


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Feb 25, 2007)

Great job XD You have to do those two pages , your colouring is brilliant


----------



## Iruka (Feb 25, 2007)

I like your coloring. 



Amaretti said:


> So many ninja arses in one panel is a pain to colour...


Not to mention it's a pain to clean. 
have cleaned the Gaara's revival scene with those bunch of sand nin before.


----------



## Chiru (Feb 25, 2007)

Same as in DD's case... "Amazing coloring, bad stock. Kishimoto dropped the ball on that page."

Seriously though, you're amazing. >_<;;


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 25, 2007)

Man, this looks awesome but if you ever decide to color the double page and make it wallpaper sized then you'll be my god. 

In either case, this is amazing!


----------



## mondk (Feb 25, 2007)

woo..amazing colouring.. me love this..


----------



## Utz (Feb 25, 2007)

Sexi. Awesome job on the shading and color choice, I can't believe all the people who've colored this at such a high-level. Props' to Kishimoto for an awesome page .

Great work!


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 25, 2007)

YES! i was waiting for someone to color that page! and it's awesome!!! Love it!!


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 26, 2007)

Just like all of your colored pages this is also breath-taking! 
Wonderful!


----------



## ZoePayne (Feb 26, 2007)

No comment.....^^* Just awsome


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Feb 26, 2007)

that's so awesome! great job


----------



## Jyuuken (Feb 27, 2007)

Really nice. Your lightings always stands out! The Chidori seems just right too...

Raikiri, DD and you have done great job on this page!


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Feb 27, 2007)

it's wonderful!
nice painting. cool colours. nice lighting and shadow effects. a masterpiece


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Feb 27, 2007)

it's wonderful!
nice painting. cool colours. nice lighting and shadow effects. a masterpiece


----------



## -Gaara- (Feb 27, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah, I think it's official that you and and DD are the absolu8te best manga colorers on these forums. Shit, probably even the world.
> 
> Absolutely fuckin beautiful man. Perfect in every single way and detail.



aww man now my version looks sucky...u gyus can make ur own mind up when i release it soon

(btw not to brag but i can colour just as well as those guys, i just don't like soft cell shading on manga cuz of the black lines and i dont have the time cuz of college, i might release something later on though)

GOOD STUFF!! MOAR PIX PLIZ!!11


----------



## Hyuuga (Mar 3, 2007)

Incredible.  The coloring and shading look great.


----------



## dora ♥ (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Mar 4, 2007)

Pwnsome


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 4, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Dango (Mar 6, 2007)

I love your works
Love the walls, the lighting.
It's just.. wow.


----------



## Misa (Mar 8, 2007)

:amazed 

i love it <33


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 9, 2007)

nice!!!!
i like it....... but isn't he gray when on CS lv2??


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 9, 2007)

Dheano said:


> nice!!!!
> i like it....... but isn't he gray when on CS lv2??



Sure... but he's not on CS level 2 in this page.


----------



## Wilham (Mar 9, 2007)

nice really good job


----------



## aceb (Mar 9, 2007)

That would be class if you put a Ban Kai caption on that lol


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 10, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Sure... but he's not on CS level 2 in this page.



hahaha I know.... I got mixed up with the threads (I had few pages opened at the same time) lol


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 11, 2007)

Dheano said:


> hahaha I know.... I got mixed up with the threads (I had few pages opened at the same time) lol



Ah, ok. Gotcha.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Ah, ok. Gotcha.



Made a fool outta myself...    

anywayz... how do you colour so well?!?!?!
I feel like a true retard when it omes to colouring....


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 11, 2007)

Whoa, that's awesome.  =)


----------



## Hiiro (Mar 12, 2007)

B E A U T I F U L!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it! Simply amazing, Does seem a bit bright, but hell your amazing! I absolutely love your colorings!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 19, 2007)

bad ass mate, great job! @_@


----------

